# طير من طيوري



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 








...
*وشكرا ........*​


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

​


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice birds. What breed are they?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovely bird and very dainty-looking.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It is a beautiful bird. I wonder what kind of bird it is.


----------



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

tihs Tumbler  ​


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What a lovely face


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a great looking tumbler. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

*proceeds in gathering jaw up from the floor*

So. Beautiful!


----------

